# Critique my form



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't see anything that's off, form-wise.
How's your sight picture? 
Are you focused on the spot?
Is the release surprising you?
Are you tiring toward the end of 60?
At what point are you dropping Xs?
Have you seen a pattern in where the misses go?


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

300 & mid 50s average is likely not a problem with the form, but lack of discipline to let down the marginal shots, reset and go again. I'd work on that before I mess with the form that allows you to shoot a pretty decent score.


----------



## gleitzj (Feb 1, 2012)

Sight picture is usually pretty rock solid. The release is a slight surprise, not struck by lightning surprise. I usually get in a funk at the flip and it takes me a round or two to recover. I usually miss high or right, but don't know what's causing it, as the pin is solid and shot breaks normal. Sometimes I feel like I have to pull too hard to get the shot to fire and think I might be jerking from the excess built up tension? In an attempt to fix it, I'll heat up the speed of the hinge, so I don't have to pull so hard and the shot goes off before I'm settled on the x...it's only been 3 weeks so I've got a lot to learn I'm sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

This is the type of problem that's very tough to help with in this forum. Are you losing your focus for 5 shots out of 60? 
Or, is your form breaking down for those 5 shots?
Pretty much impossible for someone on here to know which.
A living, breathing coach... standing right there, asking questions as you shoot... might help.
I do know this... anything that breaks your concentration, such as the feeling that you're having to pull too hard... it's time to let down. 
When your not focused 100% on the spot, you've lost that shot. 
Let down.
This isn't as easy to do as it is to say. You have to practice it.
Practice the same way you compete. If you're letting arrows go downrange in practice that don't have your complete focus, you can't expect to let them down in competition.
You say your float is good. No need to watch the pin. 
Nothing else matters except that X.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

George Ryals (GRIV) wrote an article discussing exactly this situation. Unfortunately, it's on the ALC forum that I can't seem to access. I do have a copy in pdf that I'll be happy to email to you or anyone else who sends me their email via PM.


----------



## gleitzj (Feb 1, 2012)

[email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

